# Certified Copy or Colored Scan: DIAC



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Though I know DIAC accepts both colored copies of original documents as well as certified copies.Still want to know which one is advisable.

Senior Expats, members who already got PR and who have lodged their EOIs please let me know what should be uploaded from following documents certified or colored.I have menitoned that i feel should be uploaded in the brackets with each entity.Please give your suggestions.

Passport (Certified)
IELTS TRF (Certified)
ACS Assessment Letter (Original Colored)
Education Degree + Marksheets (Certified)
Work Exp Letter (Certified)
Relieving Letter(Certified)
Promotion /Appraisal Letter (Original Colored)
Offer Letters (Certified)
Payslips (Original Colored)
IT returns (Certified)
Bank statements (Original colored highlighting salary credited)
PCC (Dont know)

If i missed out any document, please add that in the list.

Appreciate your help.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Though I know DIAC accepts both colored copies of original documents as well as certified copies.Still want to know which one is advisable.
> 
> ...


Dear Karan

IELTS TRF, ACS assessment & Tax returns ...... Need not to be certified

But pay slips should be certified......

Cheers


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Karan
> 
> IELTS TRF, ACS assessment & Tax returns ...... Need not to be certified
> 
> ...


Is it ? Original Colored payslips will not work ?? I read somewhere in the forum that original colored payslips can be uploaded.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kmann said:


> Is it ? Original Colored payslips will not work ?? I read somewhere in the forum that original colored payslips can be uploaded.


It's true that they accept........it depends on CO


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> It's true that they accept........it depends on CO


OK to be on safer side ill get them certified as well.Thanks for d advise.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Opinions from other members are also welcomed.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kmann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Though I know DIAC accepts both colored copies of original documents as well as certified copies.Still want to know which one is advisable.
> 
> ...


No need to certify IELTS and ACS as the authenticity of details can be found out through sites dedicated for the purpose.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No need to certify IELTS and ACS as the authenticity of details can be found out through sites dedicated for the purpose.


My brother submitted all the docs that you had mentioned as plain color scan and not even one single doc was certified copies(he had his edu certificates certified but still he preferred originals' color scans) and got grant 3 months back.

Nothing to worry.

If something is needed, your CO would ask you for it and then you can provide them as per their requirement.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

My Australia Pay Advices (salary slips) and PayG (Tax form) are in black and white. These are usually uploaded in the intranet system by my employer. It does have company name, ABN etc. However, no colour or logo in them. 
Nobody is willing to certify it as there are no ‘originals’. Any print out I take doesn’t qualify as ‘original’ according to the authorities. 

Please suggest what can be done in this case. 



~~~


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

pulikali said:


> My Australia Pay Advices (salary slips) and PayG (Tax form) are in black and white. These are usually uploaded in the intranet system by my employer. It does have company name, ABN etc. However, no colour or logo in them.
> Nobody is willing to certify it as there are no ‘originals’. Any print out I take doesn’t qualify as ‘original’ according to the authorities.
> 
> Please suggest what can be done in this case.
> ...


Hi, Can you please share what did you do about your payslips???


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

*Scanned colored copies or attested copies*

I have a CO assigned and she asked me for my PCC , medical and work experience prove. In her request for information she has mentioned 


"Please provide additional evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include
a certified copy of your Employment Contract and Payslips. Evidence should include
supporting financial documentation such as Bank Statements showing regular employer
deposits, Taxation documents etc."


But in other document checklist she sent in same email it has been mentioned that

"GSM Brisbane accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies
of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the
documents you scan are certified copies."


Now I am confuse which documents I need to get certified...DO I need to certify Employment contract only and send other documents as colored scan or Do I need to get all documents certified/notarized


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

What's the effort required to get it notarized?

I guess the CO asked for additional evidence since they are not convinced with the evidence provided by you. It would be better if you can get everything notarized and submit it to be more authentic.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can v use mixture of both notarized docs fr some and color scan fr rest fr uploading in visa application or it shud b same???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Like I said, notarized color scans look more authentic. Please refrain from negotiating/bargaining on issues like these.

What would be a reason where you have color scans and not notarized documents? I can't think of any reason.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Original doc in black and white*

What if the *original* document has black text and white spaces - NO other color. In this case, will a color scan of the original document work? Mind you the color scan will have only black text and white spaces.

Experts pls guide!!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

gurudev said:


> What if the *original* document has black text and white spaces - NO other color. In this case, will a color scan of the original document work. Mind you the color scan will have only black text and white spaces.
> 
> Experts pls guide!!


Come on !!! You have got to be kidding me. It doesn't OBVIOUSLY matter if you are scanning a black-and-white document.

A scan IS a scan. There is no color scan and black-and-white scan unless you select the Greyscale option in the scanner which still scans in colour but converts it in to black-and-white.


----------



## animeshparial (Jun 3, 2016)

*Lol*



lovetosmack said:


> Come on !!! You have got to be kidding me. It doesn't OBVIOUSLY matter if you are scanning a black-and-white document.
> 
> A scan IS a scan. There is no color scan and black-and-white scan unless you select the Greyscale option in the scanner which still scans in colour but converts it in to black-and-white.


LOL - good one !


----------

